

Ask YC: Do you unit test your Javascript? - hbien

As web applications are using AJAX and effects to create a better UI for the user, more and more Javascript is being written.<p>I unit test most of my server side code with pyunit.  But I haven't written a single test for my Javascript yet, but the amount of Javascript I have is almost 2x the amount of server side code.<p>If you do unit test your Javascript, what unit testing library are you using?
======
rsa
<http://wiki.script.aculo.us/scriptaculous/show/UnitTesting>

------
matstc
YUI has a small unit test framework that I use. Also
<http://www.thefrontside.net/crosscheck> can be used to emulate browsers.

------
icky
Correct Javascript does not imply browser compatibility...

